# Cuban Cigars



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I was into Cigars a few years ago but was very novice. I went to two different stores today, and second one sold me a much better smoke. I am now a fan of Robusto Maduro Cigars to enjoy once in a while which I have learned Robusto indicates size and Maduro flavor!

I have quickly mastered the art of puffing and not inhaling.


----------



## Abdel ove Allhan (Jun 19, 2014)

You don’t have to adhere to Cubans exclusively. The other islands have some great smokes. Legend is when Fidel nationalized tobacco the major companies secretly took their best plants off island and populated Honduras, Jamaica etc.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Abdel ove Allhan said:


> You don’t have to adhere to Cubans exclusively. The other islands have some great smokes. Legend is when Fidel nationalized tobacco the major companies secretly took their best plants off island and populated Honduras, Jamaica etc.


What are some other brands you'd recommend?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I was into Cigars a few years ago but was very novice. I went to two different stores today, and second one sold me a much better smoke. I am now a fan of Robusto Maduro Cigars to enjoy once in a while which I have learned Robusto indicates size and Maduro flavor!
> 
> I have quickly mastered the art of puffing and not inhaling.


Congratulations, while you have made a very slight lowering of your risk of lung cancer, you have noticeably increased that for esophageal, laryngeal and oral cavity cancers ... clever 

What you do is your own business, and I can't say that it surprises me, I just hope that others don't follow suit.

P.S. A single full-size cigar can contain nearly as much nicotine as does a pack of cigarettes, and not inhaling doesn't help as it is also absorbed through the lining of your mouth.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Becca said:


> Congratulations, while you have made a very slight lowering of your risk of lung cancer, you have noticeably increased that for esophageal, laryngeal and oral cavity cancers ... clever
> 
> What you do is your own business, and I can't say that it surprises me, I just hope that others don't follow suit.


I'm sure there are things you indulge in that aren't the best for your health too. Perhaps fast food on the occasion? I don't plan to do it all the time, just once a month and on special occasions.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

And let's not be so silly to deny the pleasure of a good smoke, and the class of the culture that surrounds it. It's quite a nice thing to enjoy once in a while.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Becca said:


> Congratulations, while you have made a very slight lowering of your risk of lung cancer, you have noticeably increased that for esophageal, laryngeal and oral cavity cancers ... clever
> 
> What you do is your own business, and I can't say that it surprises me, I just hope that others don't follow suit.
> 
> P.S. A single full-size cigar can contain nearly as much nicotine as does a pack of cigarettes, and not inhaling doesn't help as it is also absorbed through the lining of your mouth.


You aren't supposed to inhale cigarettes or cigars. Cigars are superior in flavor, and the natural ones are a treat to enjoy in moderation.


----------



## Abdel ove Allhan (Jun 19, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> What are some other brands you'd recommend?


Any of the usual, Macanudo, Partagas, Romeo e Jiulietta.. I do enjoy the Royal Jamaican as well. A good reference book is by Zino Davidoff





The connoisseur's book of the cigar,: Davidoff, Zino: Amazon.com: Books


The connoisseur's book of the cigar, [Davidoff, Zino] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. The connoisseur's book of the cigar



a.co


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Abdel ove Allhan said:


> Any of the usual, Macanudo, Partagas, Romeo e Jiulietta.. I do enjoy the Royal Jamaican as well. A good reference book is by Zino Davidoff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Cigars


See data and statistical information regarding cigars.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

haziz said:


> Cigars
> 
> 
> See data and statistical information regarding cigars.
> ...


Live and let live?


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

hey, sometimes a cigar is just a cigar

if that was the worst thing I ever did, my mother would be overjoyed


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Nate Miller said:


> hey, sometimes a cigar is just a cigar
> 
> if that was the worst thing I ever did, my mother would be overjoyed


I love Freud! I studied Psychology, and he was one of my favorite theorists, just his simple idea of bringing the sub-conscious to the conscious,


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I love Freud! I studied Psychology, and he was one of my favorite theorists, just his simple idea of bringing the sub-conscious to the conscious,


my mom went back to school and studied psychology after me and my sister could look after ourselves. She got her PhD while I was in high school

she used to tell me I provided most of the material for her thesis, but I think she was just kidding


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Nate Miller said:


> my mom went back to school and studied psychology after me and my sister could look after ourselves. She got her PhD while I was in high school
> 
> she used to tell me I provided most of the material for her thesis, but I think she was just kidding


That's awesome. Congrats to your mom!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Any tips on how to avoid tobacco crumbles from entering your mouth on a cut tip?


----------



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I was into Cigars a few years ago but was very novice. I went to two different stores today, and second one sold me a much better smoke. I am now a fan of Robusto Maduro Cigars to enjoy once in a while which I have learned Robusto indicates size and Maduro flavor!
> 
> I have quickly mastered the art of puffing and not inhaling.


Romeo Y Juliet #2 is my favorite Cuban cigar, but don't overlook Nicaraguan cigars. Favilli is excellent.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ghost - Gurkha Cigars

I got duped and bought fake Cubans which I have learned real Cuban Cigars are illegal to sell in the states right now.

I got a five pack of the above Cigars, and they had a nice strong earthy flavor and got sweet near the bottom. I could definitely taste the difference between the $3.00 knock offs and these more refined smokes.

This is what I'll smoke. Wish they sold packs of 7, one for each day of the week, but only got a five pack.

Oh well!


----------



## That Guy Mick (May 31, 2020)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I was into Cigars a few years ago but was very novice. I went to two different stores today, and second one sold me a much better smoke. I am now a fan of Robusto Maduro Cigars to enjoy once in a while which I have learned Robusto indicates size and Maduro flavor!
> 
> I have quickly mastered the art of puffing and not inhaling.


I have enjoyed a few Cubans over the years; Siglos and Romeos for example. No better than Alec Bradley's, Drew Estate, Padron, Oliva, Rocky Patel, and many, many others. Having smoked cigars for a couple of decades, those who know nothing about cigars will right-away bring up "Cubans" into the discussion. Like someone who has only heard of those Classical guys Beethoven, Bach, and Mozart.

Yes, Robusto is a cigar size. Maduro refers to aging of the wrapper. Happy to hear that you enjoy!!!


----------



## That Guy Mick (May 31, 2020)

Captainnumber36 said:


> What are some other brands you'd recommend?


Padrons are my favorite, but not by a large margin. When in the mood, the My Father line is very spicy, but a full-flavored gordo Punch Signature is inexpensive and offers wads of maduro smoke in each draw.


----------



## Viajero (1 mo ago)

Cuban cigars are illegal in the U.S. However, when the Cuban exiles left after Castro's revolution, they took the seeds and began production, largely, in the Dominican Republic, Nicaragua, and Honduras. Today, the Cuban seed cigars are every bit as good as the "real" Cubans. And, the mystique is still prevalent among some smokers. However, there are millions of "fake" Cubans being sold around the world that have beautiful wrappers and labeling but the leaves and fillers are junk. Unless you go to Cuba, why take a chance when you have such outstanding cigars as: Rocky Patel the Edge and Habano, H. Uppman 1844 Reserve, Punch Classico and Pitas, Alec Bradley Prensado, Olivia Serie V and Montecristo Platinum to name a few. There is no better experience than good music, a good cigar, a fine Amontillado Sherry . . . well, there might be something else . . .
Viajero


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Any tips on how to avoid tobacco crumbles from entering your mouth on a cut tip?


Quit cigars.......


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Another famous cigar smoker, a female singer.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Abdel ove Allhan said:


> You don’t have to adhere to Cubans exclusively. The other islands have some great smokes. Legend is when Fidel nationalized tobacco the major companies secretly took their best plants off island and populated Honduras, Jamaica etc.


I smoke only Dominican.


----------



## Viajero (1 mo ago)

eljr said:


> I smoke only Dominican.


Hi, eljr,
At one time, that was a very specific statement based on the nature of Dominican cigars which are famous for a milder, rounded taste(Macanudo/Montecristo). However, today, to be competitive, the DR is also producing the strong, rich Maduros which are the rage ,now, among the new generation of current cigar smokers. All the major brands have succumbed including Arturo Funete, Davidoff, Montecristo, Romeo and Juliet and yes . . . even Macanudo. However, there has also been a social change in "who" smokes cigars today prior to the health warnings required by tobacco manufacturers beginning in 1969 and it no longer has the "elite" image that it once did in the past. Some famous cigar smokers were: Winston Churchill, Mark Twain, John F. Kennedy, Sigmund Freud, General George Patton, Fidel Castro, General Ulysses S. Grant, Thomas Edison, H.L. Mencken, W. Somerset Maugham, Ernest Hemingway, Arthur Rubenstein, Pavorotti . . . well, you get the idea.
Viajero


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Viajero said:


> However, there has also been a social change in "who" smokes cigars today prior to the health warnings required by tobacco manufacturers beginning in 1969 and it no longer has the "elite" image that it once did in the past.


In this regard I can only speak to the very upscale cigar bars in Manhattan I frequent. 
Has cigar appreciation shifted away from politicians, for obvious reasons, only?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't smoke, and never will due to many cancer cases in my family, but stumbled across a local news story here, from 2022:

internationally, the market has never been better, with almost 400 mio. cigars sold in 2021. And today, though cigars also having an elitarian or masculine, old aura, the consumers are perhaps more comparable to nowadays wine- and coffee-nerds.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

joen_cph said:


> I don't smoke, and never will due to many cancer cases in my family, but stumbled across a local news story here, from 2022:
> 
> internationally, the market has never been better, with almost 400 's mio. cigars sold in 2021. And today, though cigars also having an elitarian or masculine, old aura, the consumers are perhaps more comparable to nowaday's wine- and coffee-nerds.


This supports my antidotal observations.


----------



## Viajero (1 mo ago)

Hi, Eljr,
The keyword in your post is "Manhattan." Most cigar bars elsewhere are quite different in character, clientele, and ambiance. I smoke at home in my study.
Viajero


----------



## FrankE (Jan 13, 2021)

Becca said:


> P.S. A single full-size cigar can contain nearly as much nicotine as does a pack of cigarettes, and not inhaling doesn't help as it is also absorbed through the lining of your mouth.


Maybe that's why I enjoy a roll up made of broken up cigar.
I'm not normally a cigar smoker as there's always the risk that they are re-badged but actually Cuban. On NYE I was low on tobacco and was asked for a light repeatedly by a young man smoking a cigar. He soon gave up on it and was going to throw it in the bin but I claimed it, dried, cut and shredded it and have been supplementing the vape with roll ups when it wasn't hitting the spot and I've only just finished it.


----------

